# My 1st Ariens purchase (tomorrow).



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I've had a number of blowers over the years, both single and 2 stage...

A few old Gravelys, Snapper 1030, Honda HS928, Toro CCR2000, a 1028 Toro Powershift, and a few others I don't remember, but never an Ariens.

Over the past few months, I had been looking for a clean, 1 owner vintage machine that was not priced at $675.
Over those months I've seen a few in the $300 range, but in one way or another they did not pass muster.
Then I came across a much newer 1 owner, garage kept machine with what seemed to be a fair asking price..

This is what I will pick up in tomorrow morning... a 1024 PRO.
A much newer machine that I had hoped to find, but for just a bit more than the asking prices for 1970's machines, I'm set for the winter. 

It seems my patience payed off this time.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

if you dont mind me asking what did you pay for it. looks like a very nice machine, i like the fact that it has a cast iron gearbox


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

All it's missing is a chute deflector control.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice find there russkat! Super clean machine!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Congrats. That Machine Should Work Well. Machine is Built Before Ariens Cheaped out and Took Away the locking Differential. Solid Gearbox and Serrated Rakes!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Great find!


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Loading up the the ramps now. Found it on Facebook Marketplace, was not listed on Craigslist.



GoBlowSnow said:


> All it's missing is a chute deflector control.


Not a big deal for me, one less thing to fail. The remote deflector cable broke on the Snapper during the short time I owned it an a new one was not cheap.



Jackmels said:


> Congrats. That Machine Should Work Well. Machine is Built Before Ariens Cheaped out and Took Away the locking Differential. Solid Gearbox and Serrated Rakes!


I like the HP to bucket width ratio, differential, cast iron gear box, and quick turning chute (so I've heard), and of course the condition.
The few vintage machines that I had looked at over the past few months we not as clean as this one.
This will be used at my Dad's house since he has narrow sidewalks (29 inches). 
I've heard some people comment that they like wider buckets so they can do sidewalks in one pass, but once you go down the sidewalk, you still have to come back so you can do a 2nd pass then.


----------



## gusgt18 (Jan 18, 2014)

Congrats. Nice looking machine.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Looks like a 924117 model, my favorite small machine !!!


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Well, back home with it !
No surprises, better than the pics.
The seller had a new Honda HS1332 (still with strapping/packing materials attached) sitting in the garage and it's no wonder they got a tracked machine.
Their driveway rises sharply from the garage door. Over an approx 70ft run, it rises 25ft or more

Came with the original sales invoice and a nice goodie bag too...


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If you fill the tires with windshield washer fluid you will gain lots of traction. You can purchase the fill valves from Gemplers.

If you decide to add WWF as ballast all you need to to is make sure the valve stem is at 12 oclock when filling the tires and be sure to have the tires off the ground if you leave them on the machine.

All you need is a short piece of garden hose to adapt to the fill valve that connects to the valve stem and then use a funnel to fill the tire and after you have the tire 3/4 filled+- you can finish up by putting the valve stem back filling the tires back up with air if you have a small air compressor.

The tire filling valve has an air vent release valve in it that lets you bleed out the air as you fill the tire with liquid.
I do not remember exactly how much I spent for the fill valve and adapter but it was much less than $20.00 with the shipping.
6 years ago. 


The JDLA115 I have was worthless in snow with tire chains and the 2 suitcase weights until I put the WWF in it as only one axle has 2. 49 horsepower at ant time due to the Tuff torque transmissions design.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow, that thing was 1800 bucks back in 03. That’s great that the owner kept all the original sales material.

I just stumbled on an older but similar ariens on Craigslist that looks pretty good. 

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/grd/d/ariens-snowblower-snow-blower/6378853962.html



> If you fill the tires with windshield washer fluid you will gain lots of traction.


Funny you mention that, I built a nice contraption for filling my tractor tires with windshield washer fluid. It really did work wonders for it. (3 gallons per tire) And I was wondering if it would be worth the trouble on a snowblower. The little tires don’t hold much fluid, maybe a gallon probably less per tire. Roughly 13-16 pounds total.

8.34 pounds per gallon.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

drmerdp said:


> Wow, that thing was 1800 bucks back in 03. That’s great that the owner kept all the original sales material.


Even had the original credit card receipt with it.
Gotta love it when people take care of their equipment.
So I'll change the oil (5w30 syn) and check the oil level in the auger gearbox, then bring on the snow


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats that is a nice well built machine, I also like the full width auger shaft and American built engine a pro model it's in really clean condition. Obviously it's been well cared for. My personal experience whenever I changed fom conventional/dino motor oil in my older OPE to synthetic I have had an oil leak. 

Best of luck with your new beast!


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

It all comes down to being in the right place at the right time. I purchased this one year old machine in 2016 with no use on it for $800 below retail due to a motivated seller.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice! Looks like was used one time. 
Plus 1 on the use of syn oil causing leaks. I've tried it on older Tecumseh's, they spit it out the breather.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I'll stick with dino oil then... how about a blend? I have lots of motorcraft 5w30 syn blend (conoco phillips), good stuff !


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

DriverRider said:


> It all comes down to being in the right place at the right time. I purchased this one year old machine in 2016 with no use on it for $800 below retail due to a motivated seller.



exactly. i picked up this ariens on monday for 150. seller didnt list his phone number but listed his address so i did a reverse lookup through white pages and stole it for 150(he was asking 195). i got kind of lucky not a lot of people would think to do a reverse look up.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> Wow, that thing was 1800 bucks back in 03. That’s great that the owner kept all the original sales material.
> 
> I just stumbled on an older but similar ariens on Craigslist that looks pretty good.
> 
> ...




Spend the money on the windshield washer fluid and fill your tires and then decide if you want chains. I had to have chains because of all the snow that turns to ice due to the overuse of rock salt here.
Believe me you will notice the difference in traction.


----------



## Boston_Rob (Feb 24, 2017)

Nice grab on the 1024 Pro. Love to have a find like that. On your second pic, the shoot rotation union where it meets the gear looks off to me. The angle looks like press nut is missing or fubar


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Boston_Rob said:


> Nice grab on the 1024 Pro. Love to have a find like that. On your second pic, the shoot rotation union where it meets the gear looks off to me. The angle looks like press nut is missing or fubar


I'll take a closer look at it next weekend when I will get it fully prepped for winter.

Thanks Rob


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Boston_Rob said:


> On your second pic, the shoot rotation union where it meets the gear looks off to me. The angle looks like press nut is missing or fubar


Rob, good eye on that one !
I'll post some pics later tonight and have a look at the parts list to try and figure out what's missing/broken. Hopefully a cheap/easy fix.


----------



## Boston_Rob (Feb 24, 2017)

russkat said:


> Hopefully a cheap/easy fix.


Both cheap and an easy fix. Exactly what mine looked like and the press nut was all I needed to hold the receiving gear. (and maybe a washer)

I have the model that Danny shows here (and is similar to your setup) and was a great mod to add the bracket.






:smile2:


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Here are a couple pics, not sure what it's supposed to look like.
I'll have a look at the video you posted, thanks !


----------



## Boston_Rob (Feb 24, 2017)

If you take off the black plastic cover you will see the small gear that is attached to the pinion joint. That gear is held by a press nut which allows the shaft to remain horizontal. I've seen the push nut back off and you simply slide it back to re-tighten or the nut itself is worn out.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

russkat said:


> Here are a couple pics, not sure what it's supposed to look like.
> I'll have a look at the video you posted, thanks !


 The hole in the bracket is worn out part# 53214200 it comes with a new pinion gear.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

russkat said:


>


 Hey the end closest to the gear case on your left side rake looks to be bend. It should go straight then kick out toward the gear case so the snow gets scooped into the impeller. Yours looks to be bent back toward the shear pin.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I took another pic of the augers...


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

Look on your second pic at the ends of the rakes do you see how they get bent inward a little toward the gear case. Now look in your first pic on the left "drivers side" rake it has the same bend but is also bent back towards the shear pin. The rakes need to push the snow inwards and the ends all need to scoop the snow to the impeller or it's not gonna throw as good as it should.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

351beno said:


> Look on your second pic at the ends of the rakes do you see how they get bent inward a little toward the gear case. Now look in your first pic on the left "drivers side" rake it has the same bend but is also bent back towards the shear pin. The rakes need to push the snow inwards and the ends all need to scoop the snow to the impeller or it's not gonna throw as good as it should.


Got it !!!

I'll rotate the auger 180 degrees and bend it back into shape, thanks !


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice looking machine


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Nice machine. 

How did you fit this into the trunk of the 911?


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

.


----------

